# Honda VS Ariens video



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I enjoyed the drag race.:smile_big:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Wasn't even close!


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Is it just me or does it appear that mid-way through the race (have a look about at about 2:20) the Honda is not cutting as deeply as the Ariens? It appears at the beginning of the race that the Honda has a slightly deeper bucket, maybe an inch or so, but mid-way through, the Honda bucket is several inches higher in the snow than the Ariens, thus leaving more snow on the ground. An impressive showing by the Ariens, IMO.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

It looks like they will have to change the the old saying nothing beats an Honda,now it will say nothing beats an Ariens,VROOM VROOM!!!!!!
The Honda was defiantly rising of the groundup at 2 minutes into the run,it wasn't clearing all the snow like the Ariens, plus at the end it was struggling,like it had something lodged in it's throat lol.ok about at about 2:20) the Honda is not cutting as deeply as the Ariens? It appears at the beginning of the race that the Honda has a slightly deeper bucket, maybe an inch or so, but mid-way through, the Honda bucket is several inches higher in the snow than the Ariens, thus leaving more snow on the ground. An impressive showing by the Ariens, IMO.[/quote]


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

some one redo that adding a toro powermax to the race.i'd put my $$ on the toro


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

They both appear to have 28" buckets, but the Ariens has a larger auger and a taller bucket so I think that's the pro model.
The Honda I don't know if it's the top of the line comparable model.

European machines, I can't find specs.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

You never see the control panel of the Honda - I don't think it was on full throttle.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

You guys left out one very important detail. The Ariens operator it working hard to keep the bucket down enough to clear a path for its tires to have traction. The Honda guy is just chillin and letting the machine do the work. 

The ariens may have won the battle, but the Honda won the war.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Sounds like when a ricer loses a street race. All the excuses come flowin' out. "my tune isn't right"..."I didn't get the right gas"...etc... 

Must be a Honda thing.... 

(joking, relax)


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> You guys left out one very important detail. The Ariens operator it working hard to keep the bucket down enough to clear a path for its tires to have traction. The Honda guy is just chillin and letting the machine do the work.
> 
> The ariens may have won the battle, but the Honda won the war.


The Ariens had tracks.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Honda ,not at full throttle,maybe that explains why it sound like it had something in it's throat lol.I thought the Ariens was maybe a 30" versus the Honda was a 28" just my opinion.





dhazelton said:


> You never see the control panel of the Honda - I don't think it was on full throttle.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That's definitely a Hydro Pro 28 model Ariens. When he started rocking that Ariens up and down a bit. I couldn't help but think of those Unemployed ******* Hillbilly vids on YouTube with the Platinum 30 SHO. BTW haven't heard from him recently. I think Ariens gave him that new RapidTrak Pro 28 Hydro as an even exchange for his Platinum 30 SHO to keep his mouth shut. We'll see if he posts a follow-up vid about what the resolution was.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Boooo the honda is slow 



Lol j/k I'll take the slower honda over the faster ariens as long as I know I wouldnt have tennis elbow at the end of the gig.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

jsup said:


> The Ariens had tracks.


Oh yeah, it does have tracks. Still working to hard though. 

I got lazy the first time watching the vid and didn’t watch all the way to the end. The ariens tore it up at the end. That extra 150cc made a big difference.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jsup said:


> Wasn't even close!


do you think it is a fair comparision? look at the picture. the ariens has a bigger and higher bucket and a larger impeller.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> They both appear to have 28" buckets, but the Ariens has a larger auger and a taller bucket so I think that's the pro model.
> The Honda I don't know if it's the top of the line comparable model.
> 
> European machines, I can't find specs.


also a larger impeller.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

420cc engine...? vs 270cc engine. 14” augers vs 16” augers. 12” impeller vs 14” impeller. Much taller auger housing. I do not think it is a fair comparison (though some may see it as fair do to their cost). I do believe that Ariens snowblowers can process snow faster than a Honda HS (specially the Pro models), but I still prefer a Honda.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

From your description of both blowers,I agree It wasn't a fair comparison,but I didn't like the sound of the Honda,the engine was defiantly struggling in that deep snow,and it wasn't wet snow.



YSHSfan said:


> 420cc engine...? vs 270cc engine. 14” augers vs 16” augers. 12” impeller vs 14” impeller. Much taller auger housing. I do not think it is a fair comparison (though some may see it as fair do to their cost). I do believe that Ariens snowblowers can process snow faster than a Honda HS (specially the Pro models), but I still prefer a Honda.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> That's definitely a Hydro Pro 28 model Ariens. When he started rocking that Ariens up and down a bit. I couldn't help but think of those Unemployed ******* Hillbilly vids on YouTube with the Platinum 30 SHO. BTW haven't heard from him recently. I think Ariens gave him that new RapidTrak Pro 28 Hydro as an even exchange for his Platinum 30 SHO to keep his mouth shut. We'll see if he posts a follow-up vid about what the resolution was.


If that's true then he made out real good!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> 420cc engine...? vs 270cc engine. 14” augers vs 16” augers. 12” impeller vs 14” impeller. Much taller auger housing. I do not think it is a fair comparison (though some may see it as fair do to their cost). I do believe that Ariens snowblowers can process snow faster than a Honda HS (specially the Pro models), but I still prefer a Honda.


Between the two, I've only gotten to use Ariens machines, no Hondas so far, sadly. But it would seem to me that two reasonable ways of picking machines to match up would be: 
- bucket width along with available engine sizes
- cost

If Honda doesn't offer a similar engine/bucket combo, but is in a similar price range, then it would strike me as a reasonable matchup, even if not ideal. 

Honda seems to commonly use smaller engines than many of their competitors, for a given bucket size. But I'd argue that this is Honda's choice. Admittedly, the 420cc is the biggest that Ariens offers, but Honda could produce a 390cc 28" if they wanted to.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Between the two, I've only gotten to use Ariens machines, no Hondas so far, sadly. But it would seem to me that two reasonable ways of picking machines to match up would be:
> - bucket width along with available engine sizes
> - cost
> 
> ...


Considering part of your statement I'd like to see a 'modified' HSS1328ATD vs the Ariens on the video and see how they do. 
The GX390 engine, taller auger housing and the 13.5" impeller might make a considerable difference.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> 420cc engine...? vs 270cc engine. 14” augers vs 16” augers. 12” impeller vs 14” impeller. Much taller auger housing. I do not think it is a fair comparison (though some may see it as fair do to their cost). I do believe that Ariens snowblowers can process snow faster than a Honda HS (specially the Pro models), but I still prefer a Honda.


No way thats fair the ariens should have smoked it by more then that imo
it was dead even for quite awhile
honda has much tighter impeller to housing tolerance which made it close
ariens also list the impeller rpm on the pro as 1120 or there abouts
member town checked and found the sheave the same as his sho 2.75
non sho is 2.50
older ariens all had the 2.75 stock st824 1332 1336 now 2.75 is sho hmmmmmmm


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> Between the two, I've only gotten to use Ariens machines, no Hondas so far, sadly. But it would seem to me that two reasonable ways of picking machines to match up would be:
> - bucket width along with available engine sizes
> - cost
> 
> ...


agree. everyone knows I am a Honda guy but try to be fair. I don't know Ariens and if price was my main concern I would go with this Ariens.

I tell new members to go with Ariens if price is a concern. I go with Honda because I know Honda's and they are the predominant machine in Lake tahoe area. Our Honda dealer just started selling Ariens which is a very smart move.

I may buy the Ariens model that is in the same class as the Honda HS928 for comparison purposes. Two of my neighbors have the 28 inch Ariens and they do just fine , especially on the berms. they do seem to have a higher bucket. Not sure the impeller size compared to a 928 but if it is bigger then it is probably better than the 928.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Considering part of your statement I'd like to see a 'modified' HSS1328ATD vs the Ariens on the video and see how they do.
> The GX390 engine, taller auger housing and the 13.5" impeller might make a considerable difference.


I’m down.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> agree. everyone knows I am a Honda guy but try to be fair. I don't know Ariens and if price was my main concern I would go with this Ariens.
> 
> I tell new members to go with Ariens if price is a concern. I go with Honda because I know Honda's and they are the predominant machine in Lake tahoe area. Our Honda dealer just started selling Ariens which is a very smart move.
> 
> I may buy the Ariens model that is in the same class as the Honda HS928 for comparison purposes. Two of my neighbors have the 28 inch Ariens and they do just fine , especially on the berms. they do seem to have a higher bucket. Not sure the impeller size compared to a 928 but if it is bigger then it is probably better than the 928.


926 23.5 tall bucket 16 inch rake
921 the 21 inch tall bucket 14 inch rake
all have 14 inch impeller
the very cheapest snotek and such have a 12 inch impeller

love the honda just not the cost
28 sho with an impeller kit would crank takees away the advantage honda has on impeller to housing tolerance
i cant wait for snow now after getting my 921 series 28 inch with the 414cc motor 20 ft lbs engine
put an impeller kit on and raised engine rpm to 3840 rpm from 3576 pick up a solid 60 to 70 rpm impeller rpm increase
might put the sho 2.75 sheave and belts on after want to testit like this 1st
that should give me a 921040 30 inch sho spec machine in a 28 inch bucket i do wish i had the full size bucket


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Considering part of your statement I'd like to see a 'modified' HSS1328ATD vs the Ariens on the video and see how they do.
> The GX390 engine, taller auger housing and the 13.5" impeller might make a considerable difference.


the honda would win should win with the better housing to impeller tolerance imo
impeller kit on the ariens it would win
impeller kit on both set rpm to max spec then have the contest
that would tell the winner


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone know what engine was on the Ariens? It said Pro Hydro 28. IDK but that seemed less than impressive especially if it had 400cc. Check out what I tackled a couple weeks ago with my old 11528le about 300cc.

https://imgur.com/a/VcJWD

I don't think the pictures do justice but that is about 4 feet of heavy wet slush that my old Ariens blasted right through throwing the slush about 20-30 feet. Forgot to take finished pics. IDK for sure but I am pretty sure I would have destroyed both these machines.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

What happens at 3 min? The video cuts, the Honda's chute goes straight in front and it starts struggling and losing ground.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

It doesn't look like the guy running the Honda new what he was doing.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Reminds me of the Ford commercial saying they are better than Chevy, Dodge saying they are better than Ford, and Chevy saying they are better then everyone. All depends on who is producing and paying for the commercial.
Who made the snow blower video


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Between the two, I've only gotten to use Ariens machines, no Hondas so far, sadly. But it would seem to me that two reasonable ways of picking machines to match up would be:
> - bucket width along with available engine sizes
> - cost
> 
> ...


Very well put. If you get more performance for the dollar spent, what's the problem?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

This was fun to watch. I would love to see a hss1332 vs the ariens pro 32. Then rejet the Honda and push the rpm's up and do it again. 

I ran a pro28 hydro for two years it seemed like it had endless power it was a great machine. But the Honda kills it imo.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Can't trust the video. The sudden video break and adjustment at 3 min to the Honda min is suspicious. These "vs." videos are almost always useless anyway.

Solid workout for both machines though. I don't know why I'm find snowblowing videos so entertaining. I haven't gone down the rabbit hole that I usually do of watching progressively larger and larger machines on trains and stuff for mountain passes etc yet but the seasons not over.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

We need to have member here do a real consumer reports type video with the top 3 blowers that are in the same class blow about a foot of snow.

same hp, same size bucket, and same impeller size. and completely stock.

the purpose here would be as impartial as possible for educational reasons. it seems to be the most asked question from new members.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just throwing my 2 cents in.... Some of you are eluding that the Ariens is cheaper than the Honda. A Honda HSS928ATD (electric start) is $2779 at Home Depot, the Ariens Pro Rapidtrak 28 hydro is $3099. I'm trying to argue which is better, just that they are both similarly priced. You definitely get a lot bigger motor with the Ariens though. I'm guessing the results would be similar, but I'd like to see the same video with the operators switched.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Jatoxico said:


> Can't trust the video. The sudden video break and adjustment at 3 min to the Honda min is suspicious. These "vs." videos are almost always useless anyway.
> 
> Solid workout for both machines though. I don't know why I'm find snowblowing videos so entertaining. I haven't gone down the rabbit hole that I usually do of watching progressively larger and larger machines on trains and stuff for mountain passes etc yet but the seasons not over.


I finally had a chance to watch the video. Yeah, it is kinda fun watching machines really get to chew on something. 

I could only really make out the Honda's exhaust note, it was tough to hear if the Ariens' RPM was changing. The Honda was certainly working hard (RPM dropping) when going forward into the snow. But it seemed to be throwing the snow farther than the Ariens. 

I guess nothing about the video jumped out at me as weird/suspicious. The Honda's RPM were generally somewhat low, but at the beginning when he'd pull back from the snow, the RPMs would jump up. Towards the end, with just steady, constant progress into the snow, my assumption was full-throttle, but just loading the engine significantly. 

bigtim1985, good point about pricing. If this is a Professional Ariens Hydro Track 28" (I don't think it's a RapidTrak), those seem to be around $3000, actually more than the Honda, as you said. My assumption previously was that the Ariens would be cheaper. Now, they're still *similarly* priced, and you could argue that you get a fair bit more for an extra $300 (150cc bigger, and probably EFI, if buying now). 

It would be interesting to see how an 11-13hp (340-390cc) Honda would compare. But we all know how hard it is to compare machines, with every storm being different, so I think it's fun we got to see these at all, both with tracks, in the exact same significant snow. While not perfectly matched, it's still an interesting comparison.


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

That is a Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28 modellnr 926056 and Briggs And Stratton engine 420cc vs Honda HS970 european variant now in the us as HS928 with a gx270 engine the difference is 150cc but if you translate the italian text bellow the video it becomes clear that it meant as a cheapshoot against ariens translation of text with google you get this


Honda on the very disadvantaged card compared to rival Ariens did not really get hurt at all and managed to keep up with the competitor for most of the test; note also the distance at which the honda chimney fires snow despite having less power.


----------



## TJJ (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't understand that pushing/pulling motion, isn't Honda's speed fully adjustable and you just select the right speed and let it go? 

Like this Yamaha :smile2:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> We need to have member here do a real consumer reports type video with the top 3 blowers that are in the same class blow about a foot of snow.
> 
> same hp, same size bucket, and same impeller size. and completely stock.
> 
> the purpose here would be as impartial as possible for educational reasons. it seems to be the most asked question from new members.


How about same price point? If you're going to spend $XXXX dollars, here's the one that works the best. Value for the dollar. 

Whatever a manufacturer gives you for the money, that's what you run. Have a $1000 class, a $1500 class, a $2000 Class, etc...


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> I guess nothing about the video jumped out at me as weird/suspicious. ...steady, constant progress into the snow, *my assumption was full-throttle*, but just loading the engine significantly.


The suspicious part is that for about 3 minutes the machines are neck and neck. Then at 3 min the video cuts momentarily and we see the Honda's chute position has been changed to straight out front while at the same time and w/o any real change in conditions the Ariens begins leaving the Honda in the dust.

So beside the sudden chute change what else was changed? If the Honda was throttled down slightly during the missing video it would be hard to hear since it would just seem like the machine was lugging. It also seems the Honda was throwing snow in its own path that it eventually had to blow.

I have no idea if that happened but that invalidates the "vs" to me. Like I said, not really sure why for 3 minutes the machines were roughly equal then one walks away from the other. Maybe I should watch again.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Jatoxico said:


> The suspicious part is that for about 3 minutes the machines are neck and neck. Then at 3 min the video cuts momentarily and we see the Honda's chute position has been changed to straight out front while at the same time and w/o any real change in conditions the Ariens begins leaving the Honda in the dust.
> 
> So beside the sudden chute change what else was changed? If the Honda was throttled down slightly during the missing video it would be hard to hear since it would just seem like the machine was lugging. It also seems the Honda was throwing snow in its own path that it eventually had to blow.
> 
> I have no idea if that happened but that invalidates the "vs" to me. Like I said, not really sure why for 3 minutes the machines were roughly equal then one walks away from the other. Maybe I should watch again.


If I have learned anything, it's NEVER trust any side by side comparison that doesn't publish its methods and tactics in full. Too many variables in many opportunities to be rigged.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

From the provided translation, they appear to be "defending"/supporting the Honda if you will. 

If the person really is a Honda fan, then I wonder what would motivate them to reduce the Honda's throttle. 

It's not a perfect test. Maybe the Honda operator did reduce throttle, and also used a slower ground speed. Maybe both operators took some time to figure out the best ground speed for the snow conditions.

But, all things equal, it passes the "sniff test" that the larger-engine machine could chew through it somewhat more quickly. Now, if the Honda was blowing into its own path, that doesn't make for a very good test, of course. 

If nothing else, it's fun to watch expensive, tracked hydrostatic machines chew through some serious snow.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> *From the provided translation, they appear to be "defending"/supporting the Honda if you will.
> *
> If the person really is a Honda fan, then I wonder what would motivate them to reduce the Honda's throttle.
> 
> ...


What better way to throw people off the scent than to "defend" the Honda. Just saying, IDK what happened during the break but I can't trust the result.

Like I said in my first post on this; no matter what it was fun to watch both machines go to town on a good amount of virgin snow. Two good machines.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

1132le said:


> No way thats fair the ariens should have smoked it by more then that imo
> it was dead even for quite awhile
> honda has much tighter impeller to housing tolerance which made it close
> ariens also list the impeller rpm on the pro as 1120 or there abouts
> ...





jsup said:


> How about same price point? If you're going to spend $XXXX dollars, here's the one that works the best. Value for the dollar.
> 
> Whatever a manufacturer gives you for the money, that's what you run. Have a $1000 class, a $1500 class, a $2000 Class, etc...


the last article that Consumer reports did on snowblowers , Honda was not even in the conversation. I'm fairly new to blowers and some of the blowers they rated very high, I did not even know of.

If some members could do a very professional comparison like you suggest ( price points ) etc. The Snowblower Forum could be recognized by Consumer groups or nationally recognized as the "GO TO" authority on snowblowers in the world.

It does seem to me that these forums are already heading in that direction just by all the new members signing up from all over the world.

I know that most members are partial to their particular blower but we need to be more unbiased in our assessment on all makes of blowers . 

It's good that members question new members when they come here asking which blower to buy that they ask budget? how much snow? size of drive ? and all the other variables so members can give intelligent advice on the best blower for their situation and not push their favorite. most members here are already good about that.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Looked to me like the ariens operator worked a lot harder!  He was doing what he could to try to win that. Whereas, the honda operator was letting the machine do the work. 


What I would like to see is them clamp down the drive/auger lever, set it to creep and let the machines go on their own without operator interference. Operator mod makes a big difference. Just like driver mod when it comes to car racing.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

That Honda was struggling about 3 minutes into the video,it was acting like some 75 year old lol.




Marlow said:


> Looked to me like the ariens operator worked a lot harder!  He was doing what he could to try to win that. Whereas, the honda operator was letting the machine do the work.
> 
> 
> What I would like to see is them clamp down the drive/auger lever, set it to creep and let the machines go on their own without operator interference. Operator mod makes a big difference. Just like driver mod when it comes to car racing.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> the last article that Consumer reports did on snowblowers , Honda was not even in the conversation. I'm fairly new to blowers and some of the blowers they rated very high, I did not even know of.


I don't trust consumer reports at all. On that note, where do you ever see Simplicity included in anything? For that matter, a majority of the 20 something brands listed in their own forum below. 



> If some members could do a very professional comparison like you suggest ( price points ) etc. The Snowblower Forum could be recognized by Consumer groups or nationally recognized as the "GO TO" authority on snowblowers in the world.


To do something meaningful is a lot of time, coordination, and planning. Just setting the criteria would be a task. I've learned in the past few years, there's a disconnect when it comes to what is really "good" information. 



> It does seem to me that these forums are already heading in that direction just by all the new members signing up from all over the world. I know that most members are partial to their particular blower but we need to be more unbiased in our assessment on all makes of blowers .


Everyone has a bias, the hardest point is admitting it. Biases are emotional, not logical and people seem to invest in their biases. It's hard to separate the product from the person. In some cases it can be "charming" in other cases just annoying. 



> It's good that members question new members when they come here asking which blower to buy that they ask budget? how much snow? size of drive ? and all the other variables so members can give intelligent advice on the best blower for their situation and not push their favorite. most members here are already good about that.


Again, biases. I joke about it and say "tell us what you want and we'll tell you which XXX or YYY to buy". 

Any fair comparison would require a set of valid, defined criteria by which to judge, a feature matrix, participation by the manufacturers, empirical conclusions (vs. emotional ones) and testing under different conditions (light snow, heavy snow,etc) I bet a ski resort would participate. 

And even then, then what? As someone pointed out here, there's no metric to determine cost of ownership. We can only assume by anecdotal evidence at this juncture.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jsup said:


> I don't trust consumer reports at all. On that note, where do you ever see Simplicity included in anything? For that matter, a majority of the 20 something brands listed in their own forum below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all excellent points.

oh well , this video was fun to watch and discuss. maybe we can have more in the future. I'll try to do one with my 928 and my neighbors comparable Ariens. ( if we ever get any more snow )


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

From what I saw in this video... At the beginning, they both looked like they were working abit to break into the snow. That is fair to both machines because they were getting started. It looked to me that the Honda was throwing higher than the Ariens. I could not make out the distance. I thought the person taking the video should have been back more to compare the throwing. It looked like they were pretty neck and neck most of the way and then the Honda seemed to just die and struggle closer to the end. I personal to not like the way the Hondas sound. They always sound like they struggle and are working harder then need be. but I am not a Honda guy nor do I know anything about them. 

All in all... for what the video showed and with how much more the Honda would cost over the Ariens... I would pick the Ariens.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

The Honda operator was nursing the speed down in the beginning, no need to have all the back and forth- just put it full throttle and adjust feed speed until engine speed starts to bog. On that basis the Honda should have been far ahead in the beginning. Not sure what happened in the end, but the Honda engine bogged more and it’s possible throttle was reduced.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

This thread is funny, I'll bet you could substitute Ford and Chevy with Ariens and Honda, and change snowblower to truck and find a very similar thread on a Truck Forum.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

I wouldn't mind having either one of these snow blowers and quite frankly I'd take both of them !!!


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

That was a poor display of A vs B. The Honda guy adjusting his chute so the snow falls in front of his blower. The Ariens porpoising at first. I am a big fan of both blowers and the test was very non-scientific with too many variables to judge the outcome to have any true merit. The Ariens seemed to kick butt and take names in the end, and the Honda struggled hopelessly to keep up in the end. Was like watching golf, drag racing and paint drying all in one. On some level very entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

TJJ said:


> I don't understand that pushing/pulling motion, isn't Honda's speed fully adjustable and you just select the right speed and let it go?
> 
> Like this Yamaha :smile2:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne2lMN-qcUo


darn, I wanted to see it go through the fence!:wink2:


----------

